# Disque dur My Passport et le micrologiciel WD SmartWare



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Je viens d'acquérir un disque dur externe pour la sauvegarde Time machine de mon pwb mais que j'ai d'abord "monté" sur mon mbp, il s'agit de WD My Passport Essential de 320 Go en usb 2.

Ce disque dur dispose d'un programme de sauvegarde intégré ainsi que de sécurité (chiffrement) avec un icône apparaissant sur le bureau intitulé "WD SmartWare de 226,5 Mo qui fonctionne sous Windows et Mac.

J'ai créé 2 partitions dont l'une destinée à Time Machine (d'environ 205 Go) et une autre réservée au clone (d'un peu moins de 100 Go).

J'ai préalablement effectué une sauvegarde du dossier contenant les 226,5 Go de données puis j'ai formaté sous Mac os X Leopard avec mon mbp en MS-DOS (FAT) pensant effacer ce logiciel.

Ensuite j'ai branché ledit disque dur sur mon pwb 12" 1,25 Ghz et là (comme d'ailleurs sous mon mbp 13" le problème persiste) et le WD SmartWare existe toutjours et bloc l'exécution automatique de Time Machine (il faut que je supprime l'icône WD SmartWare - mais qui réapparaît aussitôt - pour que Time Machine daigne lancer la première sauvegarde).

J'ai dès lors décidé de réaliser un "effacement" du disque dur en ajoutant des zéros (mais je n'ai pas encore terminé la procédure, celle-ci étant estimé à 4 heures, je suis en vous écrivant ces quelques lignes à 3 heures de temps de restants).

Pensez-vous que cela suffira pour éradiquer définitivement ce programme ... et subsidiairement récupérer quelques 226,5 Go de données ou est-ce que le progiciel persistera sans avoir trop de conséquences négatives si ce n'est d'obliger votre serviteur à supprimer (momentanément) l'icône pour que Time machine s'exécute pleinement ?

A vous lire et merci par avance,

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h45 ----------

Rectification : il s'agit de lire 226,5 Mo en lieu et place de 226,5 Go !

A+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

En fait, le micrologiciel ... était toujours "vivant" ce matin ... aussi ai-je décidé d'essayer encore une fois de l'éradiquer en tentant d'effacer WD virtual cd qui contient WD Smartware dans utilitaire de disque avec un effacement complet, la procédure vient d'être lancée, je vous en dirai un peu plus dans quelques heures.

A+


----------



## richard-deux (27 Février 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> En fait, le micrologiciel ... était toujours "vivant" ce matin ... aussi ai-je décidé d'essayer encore une fois de l'éradiquer en tentant d'effacer WD virtual cd qui contient WD Smartware dans utilitaire de disque avec un effacement complet, la procédure vient d'être lancée, je vous en dirai un peu plus dans quelques heures.
> 
> A+



Bonjour,

En fait le CD virtuel peut être effacé.
Il est sur une partition crée par WD.

Ce que tu as fait est correct.

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/smartware-cd-virtual-inejectable-295566.html


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

En fait j'ai résolu mon problème différemment en passant par ... un PC sous Windows (le firmware et le logiciel sont prévus pour fonctionner sous PC only) en mettant à jour le firmware et ensuite en lançant un logiciel permettant de cacher le lecteur de cd virtuel qui se lance de facto dès qu'il est connecté à un Mac/PC. Ainsi par cette opération le disque dur se comportera comme un hd tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal.

Je vous met ci-dessous le site de WD avec le firmware + le logiciel à installer et la procédure à suivre in english sorry !

*Le site*

A+


----------



## NathanB (14 Avril 2011)

Merci je test dès que j'ai l'occasion, depuis le temps que je cherchais une solution


----------

